# Baton Rouge



## oldognewtrick (Jul 17, 2016)

Prayers for yet more officers families. 29 killed in the line of duty this year so far. My heart goes out for them, their families and all our first responders.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 17, 2016)

I wonder how much worse this can get before it gets better. Such a tragedy for all.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2016)

I have not seen tv, news or anything except these couple forums in the last week and a half. I go on vacation and people get crazy.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 18, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers to the families,  both blood and blue


----------



## DanBrown (Jul 26, 2016)

Indeed, i wish there families to be well and my heart will go out for them!


----------

